# Crkt M16®-13le



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been wanting to get a knife that holds a good edge, can be clipped inside the pocket and can also double as a good SD knife if necessary.  I have been looking at Tactical Folders.  One particular knife I am interested in is here...

http://www.crkt.com/m16srt.html

I would like to get the CRKT M16-13LE.  It can be purchased online for about $46.  I am interested in the opinions of this knife.  Thank you.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 23, 2006)

I carry the CRKT m16-03z every day.  It's a good knife, holds an edge well, isn't obtrusive and is lightning fast on the open if you keep it well lubed.  I'd say get it.


----------



## Stan (Feb 23, 2006)

I have and often carry a smaller version of the M16.  I saw it on sale for about $30 and had to pick it up.  That was before I knew anything about the CRKT line.  

I really recommend this knife.  I'm considering getting one of the larger versions for everyday carry, as the one I have is a little too small for a good self-defense grip.  I like the opening action, the edge is well ground (single ground), and the opeing stud helps allieviate fears that my hand would slip up to the blade when thrusting.  

If you plan on carrying this knife clipped in a pocket, I would warn that the roughly textured steel of the blade screw will quickly shred the material of you jeans or trousers just through normal shifting.  If this is not a concern, I would say go ahead and buy it.

Stan


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 23, 2006)

Columbia River do some nice work. I'd recommend the M16 despite finding the blades sometimes don't have hugely long lifespans. Still, you can't complain for this money - fantastic value and the part-serration is *extremely* useful. I'd be lost without mine.

Respects!


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Alright, you all convinced me.  Next week!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2006)

I carry one of these (the 14-M) as well.  Its a tough knife, my only real complaint is that the black finish doesnt hold up so well...  But once I adjusted the screw on the blade to an acceptabel tension, I can draw the blade one handed and have it open before my hand is up with it.

Thats handy when I need to cut cable ties and stuff and I am hanging half-way off a roof, or balanced on a ladder...


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 24, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I carry one of these (the 14-M) as well.  Its a tough knife, my only real complaint is that the black finish doesnt hold up so well...  But once I adjusted the screw on the blade to an acceptabel tension, I can draw the blade one handed and have it open before my hand is up with it.
> 
> Thats handy when I need to cut cable ties and stuff and I am hanging half-way off a roof, or balanced on a ladder...


The most action mine will see is cutting open the packages of frozen veggies I eat for lunch.   But I want it also to be dependable in say a very bad situation.


----------

